# Medium Format Film



## untitled10 (Mar 12, 2013)

Anybody else here shoot medium format film cameras?
I recently started shooting with a fold out camera I aquired, and really enjoy using it, now im considering heading for one of the waist level slrs, likley not a hassie but im very interested in the old bronica line, mostly because I really like the 6x6 format and would like to stay that way, mamiya looks interesting but I dont like the fact that you focous with a knob on the side with bellows, and having to adjust for light fall off in stead of just being able to foucs the lens traditionsally, any one have any reccomendations for me?
I think I wont spen over £800 if I can, but ill see what come's up, Thanks!


----------



## littlepilotdude (Mar 12, 2013)

What's wrong Hasselblad?


----------



## Drizzt321 (Mar 12, 2013)

Funny, I actually just got a Mamiya RB67 Pro-S a couple of weeks ago, basically the kind you're referring to with the bellows focusing. You can always look for a Mimiya 645 (6x4.5cm) which I believe focusing at the lens, although it has a focal plane shutter rather than a leaf shutter like the RB/RZ series has.

The Bronica style 6x6 TLR looks nice too. An advantage to those is that there's no mirror swing, you just hit the button and the shutter triggers. I will say, the RB67 is quite a heavy camera, especially compared to a modern DSLR with anything other than a super-zoom on it. The waist-level viewfinder is great, and unless you're doing real hurried street photography, accounting for the light fall-off and using the knob to focus is not a problem. Once I get a good neck strap and the adjustable grip, I might just try out some street photography with it, but until then I'll mostly just be on a tripod.


----------



## untitled10 (Mar 12, 2013)

littlepilotdude said:


> What's wrong Hasselblad?



The price (;



Drizzt321 said:


> Funny, I actually just got a Mamiya RB67 Pro-S a couple of weeks ago, basically the kind you're referring to with the bellows focusing. You can always look for a Mimiya 645 (6x4.5cm) which I believe focusing at the lens, although it has a focal plane shutter rather than a leaf shutter like the RB/RZ series has.
> 
> The Bronica style 6x6 TLR looks nice too. An advantage to those is that there's no mirror swing, you just hit the button and the shutter triggers. I will say, the RB67 is quite a heavy camera, especially compared to a modern DSLR with anything other than a super-zoom on it. The waist-level viewfinder is great, and unless you're doing real hurried street photography, accounting for the light fall-off and using the knob to focus is not a problem. Once I get a good neck strap and the adjustable grip, I might just try out some street photography with it, but until then I'll mostly just be on a tripod.



how much of an effect does it have?
if it was like losing two stops when fousing at 7 meters id probably steer away, how much of a nucinece would you say it is?


----------



## TAF (Mar 12, 2013)

untitled10 said:


> Anybody else here shoot medium format film cameras?
> I recently started shooting with a fold out camera I aquired, and really enjoy using it, now im considering heading for one of the waist level slrs, likley not a hassie but im very interested in the old bronica line, mostly because I really like the 6x6 format and would like to stay that way, mamiya looks interesting but I dont like the fact that you focous with a knob on the side with bellows, and having to adjust for light fall off in stead of just being able to foucs the lens traditionsally, any one have any reccomendations for me?
> I think I wont spen over £800 if I can, but ill see what come's up, Thanks!




I shoot MF from time to time. I have several of the nice "pocket" folders in 6x9, and a couple of Rollei TLR's.

Note that I do not own any of the SLR variety, and my advice would be to try one before you buy one.

I found that with my glasses/eyesight, I simply could not see through the viewfinder on a Hassy. I wanted one, and found several at tolerable price, but once I held it in my hand and looked through it, no sale.

Yet I have no problem with a TLR, or the waist level finder on the old Canon F-1 35mm, or a Right Angle Finder B on my 5D3.

Since the Mamiya (or the Rollei SL66) are very similar, it is quite possible I would have found the same problem (although I never tried). Hence my advice.

It's like any tool, some fit the hand/work better for one person than another.


----------



## Dantana (Mar 12, 2013)

Plenty of Kiev 88's on eBay. 

I haven't used any Russian still cameras, but we had quite a few Russian 16mm cameras at University, back in the day. I remember the glass being nice.


----------



## untitled10 (Mar 12, 2013)

Dantana said:


> Plenty of Kiev 88's on eBay.
> 
> I haven't used any Russian still cameras, but we had quite a few Russian 16mm cameras at University, back in the day. I remember the glass being nice.



I dont quite trust the kievs, they have a reputation for a reason, and I may be shooting events with my potential camera



TAF said:


> untitled10 said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody else here shoot medium format film cameras?
> ...



Thats very good advice, although ive never had any eyesight problems, and I think you're refering to using a prism finder on the hasselblad? because there are waist level finders easily avalable, is there a diffrence between them and on on a rolli tlr?


----------



## Drizzt321 (Mar 13, 2013)

untitled10 said:


> littlepilotdude said:
> 
> 
> > What's wrong Hasselblad?
> ...



If I recall correctly, there's a small guide on the side of the RB67 which depends in part on the lens used, and the distance to subject (aka how much extension). If I'm remembering right, the compensation is 0.5-1 EV, I don't think it's more than that. Through experience I'll probably learn to compensate properly, and more fine grained, but if you're anywhere beyond 10-15 feet or so, on the 180mm (medium to long portrait length on the RB67) lens there's almost no extension so no compensation needed.


----------



## Dantana (Mar 13, 2013)

Sorry, sounded like you were just experimenting with MF. If you're shooting events then I take back the Kiev comment.


----------



## mws (Mar 13, 2013)

I have a Mamiya 645 pro that I use sometimes, I don't really care for it to much. I also have a Fuji 6X9 which is awesome to shoot with, the lens is insanely sharp and the negative are huge for awesome amounts of detail.


----------



## scott_m (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Medium Format Film - other options*

I also shoot MF film occasionally but I use rangefinders - they're more like (large) 35mm cameras in form-factor and operation. I use a Fuji GA645 (well with AF it's only _sort of _ a RF ) and a Fuji GW690III. I tried a Hassy once that belonged to my boss (an Apollo-era one in near-mint condition - the camera, not him!) and just could not get used to it - the reversed view in the waist-level finder almost made me feel sea-sick, and the smooth, boxy shape made me feel like I was always on the verge of dropping the thing (probably made worse by the fact of who owned it!)

As MWS said, 6x9 negs are amazing. The lens in the Fuji 645 is remarkable for the absence of CA (which at least is easy to correct on scans), but one of the things I really love about MF rangefinders is the almost total lack of vibration due to having a leaf shutter and no mirror - it makes hand-holding at low speeds remarkably easy. The closest you can get in a Fuji RF (AFAIK) to 6x6, is 6x7 in a GW/GSW670. There are 3 different versions of these (fixed-lens) cameras. The main operational difference that I can see is that the Mark I does not have a shutter lock to prevent accidental release, which is a useful thing to have IMO. The III went to a much more modern-looking body shell but is otherwise the same. There are two lenses, standard (90mm) and wide (65mm). Both are excellent. 

Whichever way you decide to go I'm sure you could get something good for 800 pounds - good luck and have fun!

Scott


----------



## TAF (Mar 13, 2013)

Thats very good advice, although ive never had any eyesight problems, and I think you're refering to using a prism finder on the hasselblad? because there are waist level finders easily avalable, is there a diffrence between them and on on a rolli tlr?
[/quote]

I did indeed find a distinct difference between the waist level finder on the Hassy and that on the Rollei TLR.

And I could never get a good view through the Hassy, while the Rollei always works for me.

Try one and see. You might have no trouble at all...


----------

